# Thank you to Candy and welcome to Struthie



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Just wanted everybody to be able to formally Thank our lovely Candy for all her moderating over the last goodness knows how long..you've been a supermod hun, kept us all in order (of course i wasnt one of the naughty ones using large font...) been a fount of wisdom and always had lovely words to say. d'ya remember in the old days when the IUI girls used to go through more than a thread a day 
wishing you all the best on your new journey to be mummy of 2....dont stop posting!! loads of love hun 

and Welcome on board our new media star Struthie..knew your heart was always in the IUI-ers 



kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I'll second all of that KJ - very well put!

Minkey x

(who has never been naughty with her font use, because she doesn't know how to make it big!)


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you Kim,and you are right  

Candy - I hope you will still be here as much as you can be,we'd miss you too much otherwise xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww Kim, thank you and you too Minkey, OMG do I remember those days, we were competing to get into the top 10 most posted threads and I think we got to 8 didn't we ? ..... compare that to when we started out on thread 1 and it must have taken a month or so to get to page 2, at least.

Cx


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Well said Kim.  Thanks Candy - you've been great.  And welcome super-slim Struthie!

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Candy - Thanks for all your love and support as mod - you were fab particularly at times of need.  Hope you don't disappear but appreciate life is going to be busy for you with  2 little ones

Struthie - Welcome Hun - you media star - I am one of the good ones - honest


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'll second all of that Kim, well except for the cr*p that you aren't & never have been one of the naughty ones  I remember the days of going through a thread in a day & you used to pop on with our position in the busiest thread. Blimey the last 3-4 years has seen some changes hasn't it  Going to  now because I'm making myself feel old & past it thanks for that    
Candy - Big  for all that you have done for us. Lots of  with the new addition to your family & of course you will be busy but don't forget us. Love to you & J    
Struthie - Welcome aboard skinny bird, do we need to ^beware^ or are you going to be gentle with us? I don't think you'll get much bother from everyone, they are all getting on a bit now & can't play like they used to   

Erica.xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

ERIKA said:


> Struthie - Welcome aboard skinny bird, do we need to ^beware^ or are you going to be gentle with us? I don't think you'll get much bother from everyone, they are all getting on a bit now & can't play like they used to
> 
> Erica.xx


What no Playing !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

So eloquently put KJ

I would just like to add my thanks to the lovely Candy who has kept me going over the years with her never ending support and love. You've been a fab mod, keeping us all in line but more importantly offering kind words when we're down and always supporting us. I really do appreciate all you have done for me over the years and hope that you continue to post lots as I love hearing about you and the gorgeous J.

Welcome on board Struthie. I'm glad that another 'one of us' is taking care of the board. Some of the mods are just sooo strict. I know we'll be well looked after with you and Looby in charge  

Just a quick note to Erica...you may be old but your certainly not past it 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

And I'm not as old as you which is even better Murtle    
Remember, Candy said so & she is always right!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Looby
Where have you been? What's been wrong with Katie? I did ask on one of the threads but no one answered me   Maybe they are trying to tell me something   
Whatever the reason for your absence I hope you are both well   & it's nice to have you back posting.

And  no playing, I'm far too busy to play  

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I can see I'm going to have trouble,Kim is being naughty already


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaase Candy don't leave us!!! You've been here since my day 1...i remember the 'old' days... couldn't have got through the last 3ish years without you honey...Enjoy being one of the girls again honey xxxxxxxx

Struthie... so glad you're taking care of us... we NEED one of us to do the 'modding'. Good luck with the naughty ones!!! xxx

Looby love you too honey... xxx

Ps Erika.. Katie had grommets done for her ears x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Starr, I was getting worried but frightened to ask too much.
Looby - Hope Katie is making a good recovery  my nephew has had that done too. Also hope you're ok   it must have been such a worry.

Erica.xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Erika hunny - sorry i worried you   

Katie had her op on 11th May and so far everything seems to be going well  
then the following week i was taken into hospital with a Quinsy and then last weekend i had another Gynae operation - Now they tell me they also want to take my tonsils out      it never seems to end 

Have been trying to keep up with everything and failing miserably   

Thinking of you all lots though


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thank you Candy for all your hard work.
Welcome Struthie great to have you as our mod.


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

I totally agree with everyone else, thanks so much for all your kind words of support and encouragement over the years Candy.  Good luck with bubs no. 2 and as the others have said, stay with us!

Struthie, thanks for taking on the mod role!

Jo x


----------

